# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iPad HD/3/?

## JEK

Retina display
2048 X 1546 =3.1 pixels 
A5X quad core processor
iSight camera  5 MP like 4S
1080p video recording
software stabilization
voice dictation -- a taste of Siri?
4G LTE ATT and Verizon 73Mbps
3G ready too - roam around the world
personal hotspot too
battery - 9 hours on 4G
9.4mm 1.4 lbs.
$499 16GB
$599 32
$699 64
4G is extra 629/729/829

Available on the 16th

Stock apps updated for display, rest will be scaled

----------


## JEK

iPhoto for iPad

----------


## KevinS

So when does the store re-open?

----------


## KevinS

The store is open now.

----------


## JEK

slooooowly

----------


## BBT

Trying to order feel like I am in 1 Infinate Loop

----------


## JEK

Overwhelmed (again).

----------


## BBT

You would think by now they could anticipate and handle this kind of volume

----------


## JEK

I got it on the iPhone app

----------


## JEK

And then it broke.

----------


## BBT

I hit preorder on Winslow. MBA MBP iPad and iphone all 3 the same Http/1/1 Service unavailable

----------


## BBT

Apple store on iPhone App show We'll be back soon

----------


## KevinS

Dumped me back out when I got to the accessories page.

----------


## BBT

Calling. Never ordered that way before doubt it will work

----------


## BBT

Now everything showing "We will be back soon".

----------


## BBT

Tell me how the Times headlines synch with the Story?

Apple Updates iPad With Modest Changes


Jim Wilson/The New York Times

Timothy D. Cook, Apple's chief executive, described the new features of the latest iPad, including a sharper screen. 

By NICK WINGFIELD

Published: March 7, 2012 


SAN FRANCISCO  Apple updated the iPad on Wednesday with a high-definition screen, faster wireless connection and several other refinements. 

As recent history has shown, though, even those relatively modest changes could be enough for the company to attract waves of new buyers for its tablet computer. 

The company said the new iPad would go on sale on March 16 for a starting price of $499, unchanged from the last generation of iPads. The product will have a screen that provides a comparable level of clarity to the iPhones retina display, with higher-resolution than conventional high-definition televisions, according to Apple executives. 

And in a sign that Apple intends to more seriously protect its market share in the tablet market, the company said it would continue to sell its second generation iPad, dropping the price to $399 from $499. 

At a company event here, Apple also introduced a new version of Apple TV, the companys $99 set-top box for accessing Internet video, that streams movies in the sharpest of the high-definition video formats, called 1080p. 

The new product, called simply the new iPad with no numbers or letters following the name, is an effort to keep growth chugging along in a two-year-old business that has turned into a major technology franchise for the company. Apples $9.15 billion in iPad sales over the holiday quarter were almost double the amount of revenue Microsoft brought in from its Windows software and not far from Googles total revenue as a company during the same period. 

Speaking from the same stage where Steven P. Jobs, the companys late chief executive introduced the second generation iPad almost exactly a year ago, the companys new chief executive, Timothy D. Cook, said the iPad last quarter outsold the number of PCs sold by any individual manufacturer. 

In many ways, the iPad is reinventing portable computing and outstripping the wildest predictions, Mr. Cook said. 

The new iPad, the third generation of the device, looks virtually indistinguishable from its predecessor, without any of the bold outward design changes often associated with new products from the company. 

It features a faster processor  an A5X quad-core chip  and a higher resolution screen  2,048 by 1,536 pixels, more than 3.1 million pixels, or four times more than the current iPad. 

It will also operate on the fourth-generation cellphone network technology known as LTE. In the United States, the new iPad will work on AT&Ts and Verizons networks. 

The iPad will also allow users to dictate e-mails, though Apple did not introduce an iPad version of Siri, an iPhone virtual assistant feature that can schedule appoints and perform other tasks using natural-sounding commands. 

Last fall, Apple disappointed some pundits and enthusiasts by making mostly incremental enhancements with its latest smartphone, the iPhone 4S. That product ended up defying doubts to become a smash hit, leading to record sales over the holidays. During that time, Apple, based in Cupertino, Calif., solidified its lead as the most valuable company in the world, with a market capitalization of almost a half-trillion dollars, well ahead of its nearest rival, Exxon Mobil. 

The new iPad may show how durable Apples hold on the tablet market is. For most of the two years the iPad has been on sale, Apple has faced a phalanx of competitors from Hewlett-Packard, Research In Motion, Samsung and Motorola, yet none has established a firm beachhead in the tablet business. A few of those competitors, like Hewlett, gave up. 

In a recent survey of American consumers with tablets by Forrester Research, 73 percent said they owned an iPad. That is a sharp contrast to the smartphone business, where Apples market share has steadily eroded as phones based on Googles Android operating system have swept the market. Phones with Android software accounted for 51.6 percent of smartphone shipments worldwide in the fourth quarter, compared to 23.4 percent for the iPhone, according to Canalys, a research firm. 

Sarah Rotman Epps, an analyst at Forrester, said the iPad had maintained its grip on the market because most consumers bought it through retail stores rather than through wireless carriers. Android smartphones are selling like hot cakes because thats what the carriers push, she said. With tablets, carriers are not the main destination for tablets. 

The new iPad, though, is likely to face more serious challenges to the products dominance than in the past. Over the holidays, Amazon is estimated to have sold more than five million Kindle Fires, a smaller tablet that has attracted a new group of consumers to the category with its $199 price tag. 

Apple sold 15.4 million iPads over the holiday quarter and has sold 55 million of the devices in total since they first went on sale in 2010. 

Mr. Cook told the audience Wednesday that Apple had sold 315 million iOS devices sold through end of 2011 and that iPads, iPhones and iPods are now responsible for 75 percent of the companys revenue. Mr. Cook said that the 15 million iPads Apple sold exceeded the number of personal computers any one maker  that would include Hewlett-Packard, the largest PC maker  sold around the world. Later this year, the first tablet devices to use Windows 8, a new operating system from Microsoft, are expected to hit the market. The software has been redesigned by Microsoft to take advantage of touch-screen devices. 

The chief criticism that some stalwarts of the PC industry have leveled at the iPad is that the device is not well suited for creating content, even if it is good for consuming it. Apple, though, sought to undermine that argument with a number of new apps. Those include a new version of its Mac software, iPhoto, for editing photographs. A new version of Apples GarageBand music software lets up to four people play together in a virtual band with four iPads that are connected wirelessly.

----------


## Petri

It's called New iPad so that when the next new iPad is due, they can rename the new iPad old iPad and continue selling it while the future new iPad becomes the new iPad.


.. but the Apple Store isn't open here yet.  Bugger.

----------


## BBT

Not to worry same here. I think it is only open for JEK to browse and buy, then we will be admitted

----------


## BBT

Petri have you tried calling. I have only been on hold for 20 minutes but the tunes are good.

----------


## Petri

Calling?  In 2012? :-)


But I believe it's not available for pre-order outside of the first week's countries anyway.

Interesting week -- Apple introduces an iPad and Apple TV I want.  My boss asked today if I'd like to continue the project until end of the year.  After two years of selling, our house is now included in an investment bundle for a presumably middle eastern buyer, we got another very interested party viewing the house today and they're coming (now with the wife) for a second viewing this weekend and a third prospect is coming on sunday as well.  Before all this the previous viewing was mid-autumn.

----------


## JEK

Can't call either. Voice system has melted down too. Sorry due to call volume we can't take your cal.

----------


## KevinS

Done.  They must have added extra hamsters to their backend servers.  iPad with Wi-Fi + 4G LTE for AT&T - Black (3rd generation)

----------


## JEK

That's my order, but I think I may go with Verizon as they seem to be way ahead of AT&T.

----------


## BBT

Yep after 50 minutes on hold. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Will try later when availabiltiy goes to 4 weeks. As A share holder I am happy they are this busy but as a consumer I want it ASAP

----------


## Petri

The LTE frequencies supportes is pretty limited (read: useless outside of the US) but I don't really mind as the DC-HSDPA will be more useful around here.  50 Mbit/s subscription is reasonably priced and DC-HSDPA has much better coverage and is up to 42 Mbit/s anyway, the up to 100 Mbit/s LTE subscription would be double the price.

At least we know now what future iPads will have -- real multi-frequency LTE support.

----------


## JEK

A buddy suggested using FF and it worked!

----------


## MichiganPhil

What is FF?  I still can't make it happen on the website

----------


## MIke R

cant get it online

----------


## JEK

Firefox

----------


## MichiganPhil

Hah!

I thought maybe it was "Fhone a Friend."

In any event, and after considerable cussing, I was able to do the deed through Safari from my Mac.

----------


## KevinS

I did it the old fashioned way - IE7 on WinXP.

----------


## BBT

Used iPhone app. Worked finally

----------


## george

> That's my order, but I think I may go with Verizon as they seem to be way ahead of AT&T.



Will Verizon iPad work with prepaid data SIM cards outside of US? Like Dalphin in SB?

----------


## JEK

I believe it will as Apple said either variety would roam worldwide on 3G.

----------


## george

ok, thanks, I just checked. It looks like they have GSM chipset for both AT&T and Verizon versions of the new iPad. iPad 2 for Verizon is CDMA only...

----------


## KevinS

George,

Here is info from a post that I made last year regarding the use of a Dauphin SIM:

Dauphin Telecom will sell you a SIM for 25. Two weeks of unlimited Internet is an additional 25. Longer periods are available. 

They have a cutter to chop the SIM down to microsim size. It wil help if you bring your Apple SIM tool for popping out the SIM tray. 


A new setting, APN Settings, will appear under Cellular Data. Click on it and enter "Internet" (without the quotes) in the APN field." 

An option, if you have a Dauphin mobile, is to cut your existing SIM down. They'll sell you an adapter for 0.99, and you can move the SIM back and forth between your mobile and your iPad.

----------


## george

Thanks Kevin!

----------

